# How to get a sticky plaster to stay stuck? Hind leg, help?



## JodieT (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,

I previously wrote another thread about my little Coco and her luxating patella and how the pin was showing thru the skin.
Everything is fine, the pin cannot be removed. I am to keep a plaster and tape on her hind leg that's affected to keep it clean and prevent an infection.

Problem is none of the plasters/tape I am applying are staying in place. She keeps rubbing her hind legs against her bed on purpose (probably feels good) and the tapes peeling off the front and sticking at the back. Over the weekend I have had five plasters on her and now her skin at the back is getting irritated and she has tape stuck to back if her leg that I have tried to remove. I have bathed the tape to try and loosen it but I can't. I'm being gentle cause I don't want to hurt her or mess up the way the skin is heeling. She's shaking like a leaf and won't stay still for long as she's hating it so now I'm left with tape stuck to the back of her leg that I cannot remove and I'm having to place new plasters and tape on top to keep the wound clean.

I'm demanding I see the vet tomorrow, how the hell they expect these silly plasters to stay in place is beond me! Plus he will have to help me remove these bits of tape that are stuck. I've cut them all down so it's just a couple of .cm that are stuck but it needs removing.

Question is has anyone got any tips on how to get these plasters and tape to stay in place.. I've tried different positions on the tape and this little critter takes under a hr to loosen the tape and start rubbing it off.

Even if I confine her to a small area she's still able to move enough to peel them off.
I'm at my wits end with this! I cannot keep changing these plasters as its irritating her skin now..
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Would a baby sock help ?kept on with that bandage tape that sticks to itself cut the end when you've finished and tie.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what plaster is actually but I know when my Lola broke her leg the only way to get the splint to say on was to use vet wrap....it sticks to itself...I got mine at a farm supply store...they use it to wrap horses legs...My vet sells it as well but at a way higher price...hope that helps


----------

